# Rage: Heftige Textur-Fehler und Nachlade-Probleme in der PC-Version



## SebastianThoeing (4. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rage: Heftige Textur-Fehler und Nachlade-Probleme in der PC-Version* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Rage: Heftige Textur-Fehler und Nachlade-Probleme in der PC-Version


----------



## X3niC (4. Oktober 2011)

So sah das aber auf der Gamescom am Pc nicht aus:-/ Da waren vllt noch nicht die HQ-Texturen drauf...
"Dem Spieler wird also keine Chance gegeben, in die Optionen einzugreifen."
Hm dann wird mit bestellen gewartet bis die ersten Conifgfixes da sind


----------



## Sheggo (4. Oktober 2011)

hmm hab eben noch überlegt ob ichs vorbestellen soll. das hat sich wohl hiermit erstmal erledigt. und schlecht portierte Konsolenfassungen kommen mir eh nicht ins Haus!

wird nun eigentlich Steam benötigt oder nicht? auf Amazon steht mal wieder kein Wort drüber und hier wäre mal ne Übersicht über die Anforderungen der Spiele auch nicht schlecht


----------



## MChief0815 (4. Oktober 2011)

Yeah wieder selber in der Config rummbasteln


----------



## Attack44 (4. Oktober 2011)

Sheggo schrieb:


> hmm hab eben noch überlegt ob ichs vorbestellen soll. das hat sich wohl hiermit erstmal erledigt. und schlecht portierte Konsolenfassungen kommen mir eh nicht ins Haus!
> 
> wird nun eigentlich Steam benötigt oder nicht? auf Amazon steht mal wieder kein Wort drüber und hier wäre mal ne Übersicht über die Anforderungen der Spiele auch nicht schlecht


Für Rage benötigt man Steam bzw. ist Steam vorausgesetzt. Quelle


----------



## Phone83 (4. Oktober 2011)

Sheggo schrieb:


> hmm hab eben noch überlegt ob ichs vorbestellen soll. das hat sich wohl hiermit erstmal erledigt. und schlecht portierte Konsolenfassungen kommen mir eh nicht ins Haus!
> 
> wird nun eigentlich Steam benötigt oder nicht? auf Amazon steht mal wieder kein Wort drüber und hier wäre mal ne Übersicht über die Anforderungen der Spiele auch nicht schlecht



Das hat nichts mit den verkactren Konsolen am hut wann begreifen das endlich alle???? 

Wenn ID es wirklich möchte würde es so etwas NICHT geben.Schlecht getestet das ist alles. 
Also liegt die Schuld am Entwickler und nicht an einem port oder sons etwas. 

DAS NENNT SICH FAULHEIT


----------



## Sheggo (4. Oktober 2011)

Attack44 schrieb:


> Für Rage benötigt man Steam bzw. ist Steam vorausgesetzt. Quelle


 danke, dann bestell ich es eh nicht...

dein Link verweist aber auf die selbe Seite hier?!


----------



## Sirius89 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hab meine pre order abbestellt.Ich war ja zuversichtlich weil es einfach id software is aber anscheinend haben die jetzt auch ihre Seele an den Teufel verkauft.

Sowas wäre dem damaligen id software niemals passiert.Nicht auf dem PC.

Zudem gibts in dem game noch nichma erweiterte Grafikeinstellungen so wie ichs mitbekommen habe.Echt armseelig.


----------



## leckmuschel (4. Oktober 2011)

und dann über raubkopien wundern xD


----------



## leckmuschel (4. Oktober 2011)

Phone83 schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit den verkactren Konsolen am hut wann begreifen das endlich alle????
> 
> Wenn ID es wirklich möchte würde es so etwas NICHT geben.Schlecht getestet das ist alles.
> Also liegt die Schuld am Entwickler und nicht an einem port oder sons etwas.
> ...


 
ich würde es eher desinteresse gegenüber den pcs nennen.


----------



## xotoxic242 (4. Oktober 2011)

Erst die Hiobsbotschft der nicht freien Spielwelt und nun dieser Texturbrei?
Ist doch nicht deren Ernst oder?
ABer es kann nicht sein das bei dem Typen die Graka lahmt und es sonst auf anderen Rechner gut läuft? Kann mir solche Fehler von ID garnicht vorstellen..... 
Ich habs vorbestellt.........aber langsam überleg ich echt ob ich mir die 40 Euro nicht leiber sparen sollte.........


----------



## Tha-Sonic (4. Oktober 2011)

mhh komisch da die videos die id gezeigt hat doch von der pc version stammen.mein game ist auch gerade gekommen.versuch es gleich mal über proxi zu aktivieren.ansonnsten heisst es auf beta treiber oder patch warten.währe aber echt traurig da id ja die ganze zeit davon geredet hat das die lead plattform der pc wahr.das war dan wohl gelogen.krieg echt das kotzen wen ich das game nicht sofort spielen kann und erstmal wieder auf nen patch warten muss.


----------



## Monstermic (4. Oktober 2011)

Phone83 schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit den verkactren Konsolen am hut wann begreifen das endlich alle????
> 
> Wenn ID es wirklich möchte würde es so etwas NICHT geben.Schlecht getestet das ist alles.
> Also liegt die Schuld am Entwickler und nicht an einem port oder sons etwas.
> ...


 
Auf jeden Fall hat das mit den Konsolen zu tun. 1. gibts den fehler auf Konsolen nich. und dort wärs heute auch absoulut unverzeihlich. 2. vor ein paar Jahren wäre ein so krasser Fehler und überhaupt die fehlenden Grafikoptionen bei der PC Version undenkbar gewesen. insbesondere bei ID


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte es an sich Freitag holen - wäre schade, wenn es da Probleme gibt. Release ist ja an sich erst Freitag - können es denn schon Leute heute spielen?


----------



## Mentor501 (4. Oktober 2011)

Das gibts jawohl nicht, 2 Hiobsbotschaften am gleichen Tag so kurz vor Release?!
Was zur Hölle haben ID und Bethesda getrieben in all den Jahren?!
Die Grafik (die ich damals schon nicht so toll fand wie all die anderen) ist sogar noch schlechter als die ersten Bilder und Videos vor 4 Jahren, besonders wenn man auf die Charakterdarstellung wert legt!
Und jetzt kommen auch noch eine Schlauchige Welt und Streaming Probleme am PC dazu?!
WTF hat sich Bethesda gedacht?
Was hat ID all die Zeit getan?
Ich hoffe die Enttäuschung wird nicht groß.


----------



## Phone83 (4. Oktober 2011)

Spielen kannste es ja so oder so nicht. musst es doch über steam freischalten und das scheint auch erst freitag zu funzen.
oder haste uk / und passenden uk acc


----------



## Sheggo (4. Oktober 2011)

irgendwie komisch, dass das in den internationalen Wertungen nicht erwähnt wird?!
oder hab die alle nur Konsolen-Versionen getestet?
http://www.pcgames.de/Rage-PC-205509/News/Rage-im-Test-Die-internationalen-Wertungen-in-der-Uebersicht-So-schneidet-der-Shooter-ab-847874/


----------



## SebastianThoeing (4. Oktober 2011)

Sheggo schrieb:


> irgendwie komisch, dass das in den internationalen Wertungen nicht erwähnt wird?!
> oder hab die alle nur Konsolen-Versionen getestet?
> Rage im Test: Die internationalen Wertungen in der Übersicht - So schneidet der Shooter ab


 
Hauptsächlich, ja. Vermute ich. Quasi Usus in Übersee, da wo die Konsolen dem PC in allen Belangen vorgezogen werden.

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Phone83 (4. Oktober 2011)

Ja was wird erwartet? 5-7 jahre an einer engine basteln heißt 5-7 jahre kein geld machen wenn man es so sieht.
dann verkauft man das game (welches auch immer) und die hälfte der leute saugen sich das spiel aus dem netzt DAS HAT NIX MIT KONSOLEN zu tun.
kein wunder warum man lieber für mehrer plattformen progt.
ok auch ps3 versionen und xbox  sind schon im netzt aber dort wird nicht so viel geladen wie am pc das doch nicht die schuld von ms oder sony mit ihren konsolen


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2011)

@Sheggo: teils sind das eh Konsolen-Magazine, teils steht im Text auch was von xbox. Vermutlich haben zumindest die allermeisten dieser Seiten die KOnsolenversion getestet. zB hier steht ja auch unter dem ersten Bild bei Formats hinter der xbox ein "tested" http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/video-games/video-game-reviews/8804398/Rage-review.html


----------



## Lurelein (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich Spiele aktuell über einen US VPN und kann die Probleme leider nur bestätigen. Das Video oben hat damit allerdings wenig zu tun. Denn das liegt an den verbuggten AMD Catalyst Treiber und kann durch einen Treiber rollback behoben werden.

Das Hauptproblem ist das aggressive LOD der Texturen und somit schon auf kurzer Entfernung extrem verwaschen. Grund dafür ist, das RAGE die System HW falsch erkennt. Bei mir wurde laut RAGE ein 3 Mhz CPU + eine Graka mit 0MB Vram gefunden. Kein Wunder also das ich diese LOD Textur Probleme habe, weil RAGE vermutlich auf minimal Einstellungen läuft.

Das Textur Streaming Problem in dem Video hier, gibt es auf NV Karten nicht, dort wird alles Normal gestreamt wenn man sich dreht.

RAGE brauch definitiv ein Patch um die HW Erkennung zu fixen, am besten wäre natürlich ein ingame Grafik Menü. Und NV/AMD müssen die Treiber anpassen oder fixen.


----------



## Zocker4ever (4. Oktober 2011)

Wenn es mit dem verbuggten GPU Transcodig zu tun hat, wieso stellt man das nicht einfach aus? Vielleicht hat da einer auch einfach die Leistungsfähigkeit seiner Graka überschätzt...

Traue da id zu, dass schnell ein Patch kommen wird, evt. werden sogar noch ein paar verbesserungen an der Grafik gemacht.


----------



## Anarchox666 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hmm....ich weiß nicht. Bei dem Typen im Video da ruckelt das Game an sich ja auch ziemlich. Wer weiß, was der für Hardware hat.

Edit: Ok, PC Games erwähnt es im Test ja auch. Nun bin ich, was den Kauf betrifft, unsicher geworden :/


----------



## Chriss8185 (4. Oktober 2011)

allso ich habe meins bei steam gekauft und kommt am 7.10 raus und ich hoffe ja mal das läuft dann auch, das die das wenn noch fixxen bis da hin


----------



## doomkeeper (4. Oktober 2011)

ach jetzt regt euch nicht auf. wie im kindergarten tut mir leid..

es wird schon gepatcht bis zum start... meine güte 
dass das spiel kein open-world spiel wird, war eigentlich bekannt, warum jetzt
die aufregung?
klar man bekommt eine offenere welt als sonst spendiert, aber trotzdem bleibts mehr oder weniger linear.
open schlauch shooter.

wird geholt, wenn id drauf steht, ist auch id drin.
alle anderen die sich des spiel entgehen lassen wegen "schlechten news"
verpassen ein tolles spiel.

mfg


----------



## kornhill (4. Oktober 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> open schlauch shooter.



this one made my day^^

Ich denke auch das es schnell gepatched werden wird.


----------



## Exar-K (4. Oktober 2011)

Sheggo schrieb:


> irgendwie komisch, dass das in den internationalen Wertungen nicht erwähnt wird?!
> oder hab die alle nur Konsolen-Versionen getestet?
> Rage im Test: Die internationalen Wertungen in der Übersicht - So schneidet der Shooter ab


 


SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich, ja. Vermute ich. Quasi Usus in Übersee, da wo die Konsolen dem PC in allen Belangen vorgezogen werden.
> 
> Grüße,
> Sebastian


Zumindest bei IGN wird explizit darauf eingegangen, wieso die Konsolenvarianten schon getestet wurden und der PC nicht:
Where's the Rage PC Review? - PC Review at IGN


----------



## ChefkochTheOne (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich krieg grad nen riesen Hals - Keine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten? Wo bleibt das tuning? Super, den zufällig ist das Spiel schon seit Monaten in der Preorder-Liste.....


----------



## Mandavar (4. Oktober 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> open schlauch shooter.


 
Das muß ich mir merken! Sehr geistreich! XD


----------



## GreatReaper534 (4. Oktober 2011)

Ein Glück, dass mir das Spiel das Einstellen der Grafik abnimmt, was würde ich nur ohne dieses Feature tun.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doomkeeper (4. Oktober 2011)

GreatReaper534 schrieb:


> Ein Glück, dass mir das Spiel das Einstellen der Grafik abnimmt, was würde ich nur ohne dieses Feature tun.


 
i lold 

tja old school config rumbasteln yeAH 
mal ehrlich, in den configs rumbasteln hat doch früher ein spiel wie quake, hl, doom und unreal ausgemacht 

edit: typisch engine von id.

mach mal r_picmip auf 0. dann haste gute grafik.
das schaut ja nach 20 aus  xD


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Oktober 2011)

GreatReaper534 schrieb:


> Ein Glück, dass mir das Spiel das Einstellen der Grafik abnimmt, was würde ich nur ohne dieses Feature tun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bei der PC Version ist das wohl der Retro-Modus


----------



## X3niC (4. Oktober 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ach jetzt regt euch nicht auf. wie im kindergarten tut mir leid..
> 
> es wird schon gepatcht bis zum start... meine güte


 EBEN nicht! es ist ja schon draußen:-/ In amiland zumindestens


----------



## Mentor501 (4. Oktober 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ach jetzt regt euch nicht auf. wie im kindergarten tut mir leid..
> 
> es wird schon gepatcht bis zum start... meine güte
> dass das spiel kein open-world spiel wird, war eigentlich bekannt, warum jetzt
> ...



Das es nicht Open World wird war nicht bekannt, im Gegenteil, vor ein oder 2 Monaten haben sie damit sogar noch geworben!
Was den Kindergarten angeht so frage ich mich warum DAS hier Kindergarten ist (fertiges Spiel, das in einem Teil der Welt schon veröffentlicht wurde und scheinbar massive Probleme mit der Grafik hat) und der Haufen der sich über ne Beta von BF3 aufregt deren Map in der Form schon älter als einen Monat ist scheinbar den "Erwachsenen Club" darstellen soll?!

"Open Schlauch Shooter" das kommt in meine Sig.


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Oktober 2011)

Wie gut das mich das spiel quasi null interessiert. Sonst würd ich sicher auch die Stirn runzeln^^ Ein paar kleine Textur-Nachladezeiten hat man ja schon mal bei Spielen mit Unreal Engine (Stichwort UT3), aber in dem Ausmaß - scheisse.


----------



## ShadowsUndead67 (4. Oktober 2011)

Ein herzlichen Dank an die PCGames Redaktion das auch mal auf sowas VOR release hingewiesen wird...
auf son Mist hab ich keine Lust, da hilft auch nicht die grob 20€ günstigere UK Version...
Storniert und wird fürn 10ner irgendwann im Steam-Summer-Sale gekauft wenn keine Bugs mehr drinne sind...


----------



## OnKeLDead (5. Oktober 2011)

VIELEN DANK! Das ist ja nicht zu glauben - Rage war fest eingeplant aber bevor das nicht gefixt ist bleibt das Geld in meiner Brieftasche.


----------



## Phatboy75 (5. Oktober 2011)

naja , meine befürchtungen haben sich somit fast schon bestätigt , es bleibt nunmal ein konsolenport !! sicher bekommt man das sicher früher oder später mit nem patch/treiber in den griff , nur denke ich , das wenn die es auf pc als lead platform programiert hätten , das diese probleme gar nicht erst aufgetreten wären .


----------



## maikblack2011 (5. Oktober 2011)

GreatReaper534 schrieb:


> Ein Glück, dass mir das Spiel das Einstellen der Grafik abnimmt, was würde ich nur ohne dieses Feature tun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
PC immernoch schönste !


----------



## Dyson (5. Oktober 2011)

Nach 100 pompösen Hype News nun mal ein Stück Realität.


----------



## JillValentine21 (5. Oktober 2011)

Oh lol Habt ihr das selber gemacht das Video? Wenn ja lasst mich raten mit einer Radeon HD Karte, oder? Solche Grafikfehler hatte ich auch mal mit einer ATI Radeon HD Karte.. Aber wenn das WIRKLICH kein Grafikkartenfehler ist dann bin ich froh das ich beschlossen habe mit dem Kauf dieses Spiels erstmal bis nächstes Jahr zu warten.


----------



## dohderbert (5. Oktober 2011)

das ist doch wieder ein weiterer beweiss dafür, dass SOGAR id die Konsolen als Hauptplattform verwendet hat und die pc version mit einer portierung zufrieden geben muss..

schande id software, jetzt weiß ich warum Carmack solch große Töne pro PC gespuckt hat, er wusste genau was im busch war :/


----------



## solidus246 (5. Oktober 2011)

Schlicht und ergreifend nen Griff ins Klo. Die Shooterkönige überhaupt. Das ist ne bodenlose Frechheit...


----------



## Angeldust (5. Oktober 2011)

JillValentine21 schrieb:


> Oh lol Habt ihr das selber gemacht das Video? Wenn ja lasst mich raten mit einer Radeon HD Karte, oder? Solche Grafikfehler hatte ich auch mal mit einer ATI Radeon HD Karte.. Aber wenn das WIRKLICH kein Grafikkartenfehler ist dann bin ich froh das ich beschlossen habe mit dem Kauf dieses Spiels erstmal bis nächstes Jahr zu warten.


 
Steht doch da, dass es sowohl bei Nvidia als auch bei ATI auftritt. Btw: Les mal aktuelle Tests, Radeons sind mittlerweile mindestens Gleichauf was Leistung und Treiber angeht.

OT:
Dürfen wir nun drum bitten dass wir den Namen Carmack im Zusammenhang mit PC nun endlich nicht mehr hören müssen? Gibt doch so viele tolle Konsolenmagazine die können den Schluchprogrammierer mit zu großem Ego gerne haben...


----------



## golani79 (5. Oktober 2011)

Na ja, ich schätze mal, es liegt am System .. Treiber oder sonstwas halt.

Habt ihr euch mal den Link zu IGN angesehen? Da sind 2 Videos drinnen - einmal mit ner ATI und einmal mit ner NVIDIA gespielt und bei beiden läufts eigentlich problemlos.

Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es ein so offensichtlicher "Fehler" in die Goldversion geschafft hat (wobei heutzutage muss man teilweise schon ein wenig skeptisch sein).
Aber wenn ich mir das Video sonst so anschau, dann ruckelt das bei dem Typen schon krass - und *in der Videobeschreibung ist zu lesen, dass es sich um nen Laptop handelt*. 
Zwar mit i7 und 5870, aber immerhin ist es ein Laptop - also wundert mich das jetzt nicht so extrem. Auch wenn er schreibt, dass ArmA 2 mit 30 FPS läuft auf dem Gerät (wobei er nicht erwähnt, auf welcher Detailstufe).

Hats ja schon oft genug gegeben, dass man bei nem neuen Titel auch aktuelle Grafiktreiber installieren musste um es ohne Probleme spielen zu können.

Wieso also jetzt so ein Riesenaufstand?

Werd mal posten wie es läuft wenn ich es hab.


----------



## mindlessjack (5. Oktober 2011)

Leute wartet doch erstmal ab.
Das Gameplay sieht doch sehr gut aus
und der Rest wird sicherlich die Tage durch
einen Patch beseitigt.


----------



## xotoxic242 (5. Oktober 2011)

mindlessjack schrieb:


> Leute wartet doch erstmal ab.
> Das Gameplay sieht doch sehr gut aus
> und der Rest wird sicherlich die Tage durch
> einen Patch beseitigt.



Da bin ich mir sicher. Aber mein Geld wollen die doch gleich auch haben.
Ich kaufe doch auch kein Auto wissentlich das mit Fehlern bzw. Mängeln behaftet ist.
Irgendwann is auch mal gut.Bei Rage kommt vieles zusammen was für mich ein NoGo is.
Fertig aus. Bis dato bleibts fern.AChja, und seit CoD4 hab ich keins mehr gekauft. Ihr Pappnasen!


----------



## Huntie (5. Oktober 2011)

Mag sein, dass das recht schnell über einen Patch behoben wird. Aber das ist heute ja schon fast Standard und eigentlich ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.
Und grade von id ist man sowas nicht unbedingt gewohnt und der Punkt, dass man die Grafik nicht selber anpassen kann ist auch nicht grade super.
Ich vermute mal, dass das ganze wieder mit der Konsolenversion zusammenhängt, da die in der Regel vorher hergestellt wird wegen der "Einfachheit" und dann das ganze auf den PC übertragen wird, dort passt man es einfach etwas und gut ist.
Nur hat das bisher noch bei den wenigsten Spielen wirklich funktioniert und das macht es mir als PCler so langsam wirklich madig.


----------



## GeneralPaul (5. Oktober 2011)

Wo bitte ist die News das Rage nur auf deutsch gespielt werden kann????

Muß ich doch wieder importieren....

Wichtige News die sicherlich einige interessiert die sich schon freuten das es 100% uncut ist.

Deutsche Version nur auf Deutsch spielbar, kann in Steam nicht auf ENG umgestellt werden. Import aber aber von EN auf DE und zurück.

Redakteure los und Info einholen wieso weshalb und warum.

PS.: Wer braucht eine Vorbesteller-Box vom Mediamarkt???


----------



## golani79 (5. Oktober 2011)

GeneralPaul schrieb:


> Wo bitte ist die News das Rage nur auf deutsch gespielt werden kann????
> 
> Muß ich doch wieder importieren....
> 
> ...



Hast du ne Quelle dazu?


----------



## Soulja110 (5. Oktober 2011)

LOL omg. Vorbestellung Storniert, so einen Dreck können die behalten. Danke PcGames


----------



## GeneralPaul (5. Oktober 2011)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hast du ne Quelle dazu?


 

Rage - Release ohne englische Tonspur - News bei GameStar.de


----------



## jo0 (5. Oktober 2011)

@Soulja110 solche idio*** wie du können eh nichts mit dem Spiel anfangen. Liegt nur leider mal wieder an den Treibern, aber Hauptsache das Spiel sofort stornieren, ohne zu wissen, wieso


----------



## GeneralPaul (6. Oktober 2011)

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht an das Steam Support Team.

Laut unseren momentanen Angaben wird dieses Spiel leider für Deutschland über Steam nur in Deutsch, Französisch, Spanisch und Italienisch zur Verfügung stehen.

Bitte besuchen Sie zu weiteren Supportanfragen für diesen Titel den technischen Support unseres Drittanbieters. Die Kontaktadresse ist unter folgendem Link zu finden:

Title: RAGE
Link: http://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=9151-ROKN-2810

Beste Grüße,

Steam Support Team


Soviel dazu


----------



## mlaeufer (7. Oktober 2011)

Pff... ich währe froh, wenn das Spiel bei mir so eine Grafik hätte. Bei mir sind auf den Texturen überall schwarze Quadrate und es flimmert extrem bei jeder Auflösung, ich bin total angepisst, ich hab 44,-€ bezahlt und dafür kriege ich dann ein Spiel, das ich einfach unmöglich spielen kann... Ich hab mir sogar den speziellen ATI-Treiber runtergeladen, das hilft aber auch nichts. Alle möglichen Spiele laufen bei mir ruckelfrei, nur RAGE nicht! Ich hoffe in den nächsten Tagen kommt ein Patch raus, der den Fehler behebt! Auch auf XP!!!


----------



## Astrolon (10. Oktober 2011)

Hat jemand Rage mit ner Radeon 5870 auf windows 7 64bit (i7 860) zum spielen gebracht ? Ich habe nun wirklich die meisten Tips umgesetzt (Neuster Grafiktreiber, verschiedene Einstellungen der Grafikkarte und der Spielgrafik, rageconfig.cfg ausgetauscht, steam starteinstellungen videos ausgeschaltet etc.....). Mich wundert, dass selbst AMD Grafikkarten früherer Generation das hinbekommen haben sollen. Nach dem Intro läd (lagged) die Grafik so stark, dass das Spiel unspielbar ist. Liegt es wirklich nur am verdammten AMD-Treiber???


----------

